

Don’t Call Me Bono… These Here Are Computer Glasses - wensing
http://blog.imulus.com/george/opinion/dont-call-me-bono-these-here-are-computer-glasses/

======
nuclear_eclipse
I personally wear contacts for my pitiful eyesight; even getting 12" away from
the monitor, I can't read anything without my contacts, even with Firefox on
highest magnification. With correction, I have 20/25 vision, but I still
sometimes get eyestrain and can feel my eye muscles going limp/lazy/cross-eyed
when I'm staring too much at a monitor or TV, and I wonder if perhaps these
sort of glasses might help.

However, I didn't quite grasp what the glasses actually did for him, or what
they offer to the wearer; is there a better explanation someone wants to
offer?

~~~
gcv
I'd like to hear an answer to this, too. Could it be the magnification?
Basically, do these things just work like very low-power reading glasses (say,
+0.25)?

------
wallflower
Get a special prescription if you already use eyeglasses. And you won't have
to make inadvertent fashion statements.

I have had computer prescription eyeglasses for over five years now. They are
a variation on your standard prescription that you can get from your eye
doctor. They have helped stabilize my worsening eyesight. I highly recommend
that if you stare at a screen all day long to at least consider investing in a
pair and using them. Don't take your eyesight for granted.

My eye doctor also recommended the 20-20-20 rule - every 20 minutes look at
least 20 feet away for at least 20 seconds. It helps unfocus your eyes and you
know how quickly 20 minutes can go in a coding binge.

~~~
grouchyOldGuy
I also got prescription computer glasses a few months ago after using non-
prescription reading glasses. They seem to work well, and I paid extra to get
the anti-reflective coating too. I spend 8-16 hours a day staring at computer
screens. I wish that my boss would replace the ancient 21-inch CRT displays on
my desk at work with a flat screen LCD--even with good glasses, the displays
are fuzzy (and I'm sure it's the displays and not my eyes now.)

------
zandorg
Argh, everything will look blue after wearing those.

